# First down..



## gjtoth (Aug 29, 2009)

These don't get impressive until you see the last shot ... heheh

















Just slightly over a 1/2 inch in length!!


----------



## photo28 (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the idea - but it isn't working. All are out of focus, the first one too much light. I DO see the idea tho. For this shot to work you need a better backround and focus. Try putting the leaf on water so it gives it a different feel... the backround to me is boring.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not sure why the poster above me says these are all out of focus or calls this a leaf, because there's plenty in-focus enough to allow me to appreciate the beauty of the small,downy feather. My favorite picture is the first one,with the light coming in from below and right,and adding a good-sized shadow to help delineate the shape of the feather.

At this type of large image magnification, depth of field in always going to be shallow,so there's going to be some areas of the subject matter that are not 100% in focus, due to the size o the object and its curvature; if it were as flat as a postage stamp, then DOF wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gjtoth (Aug 29, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I'm not sure why the poster above me says these are all out of focus or calls this a leaf, because there's plenty in-focus enough to allow me to appreciate the beauty of the small,downy feather. My favorite picture is the first one,with the light coming in from below and right,and adding a good-sized shadow to help delineate the shape of the feather.
> 
> At this type of large image magnification, depth of field in always going to be shallow,so there's going to be some areas of the subject matter that are not 100% in focus, due to the size o the object and its curvature; if it were as flat as a postage stamp, then DOF wouldn't be a problem.



Thanks!  For a little while there, I thought I might have been going crazy.  And, no, Jeremy... I don't think you DO see the idea.  Not trying to start a flame war or be disagreeable.  Just like you... calling it as I see it.  "Leaf"?  Puhleez.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 2, 2009)

DOF is always gonna be a bugger but they look good.

I took this one this weekend at the lake district 

Canon 40D   Canon 50mm 1.8 II with 31mm, 21mm and 13mm extension tubes


----------

